# Exotic and Uusual Pets



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I just wondered what other exotic and unusual pets people have accept reptiles and amphibians. I have seen alot of things about sugar gliders.

Does anyone have any pets that no one else seems to have. If any pics are available that would be nice.

Thanks anyone that replies:2thumb:


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

all my mates think im a weirdo because ive several tarantulas and praying mantis species , perhaps there right :mf_dribble:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

mylesm said:


> all my mates think im a weirdo because ive several tarantulas and praying mantis species , perhaps there right :mf_dribble:


No, thats actually pretty cool. I wish I could have some tarantulas


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Beardies are the best said:


> No, thats actually pretty cool. I wish I could have some tarantulas


why do you only wish?
buy a couple.. or even a scorpion (maybe Pandinus imperator


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone else have any exotic or unusual pets, it would be nice if you can put pictures of them :2thumb:

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a fox named Pooka..


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a couple. . . well seven foxes. . . 

I will start with the Pooka's sister Freyja the silver fox:










Freyja's best friend Valentina 'Valla' the corsac fox kit:










Inari and Kitsune the fennec foxes:










Rudi the rescue corsac fox:










Elspeth Flashman the corsac fox:










And last but not least Elspeth's boyfriend Harry Flashman the corsac fox:










Yes other people have them but these ones are MINE! :flrt:
-Elina


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

These foxes are really nice, I never knew that people kept foxes


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

ill have some marble polecats shortly a 6 banded armildo and an ant eater :2thumb:
channel billed toucan and a hawk headed parrot ,
i also want some quail hens if anyones selling ?

and im still deciding on a racoon ?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

jaegersreptiles said:


> ill have some marble polecats shortly a 6 banded armildo and an ant eater :2thumb:
> channel billed toucan and a hawk headed parrot ,
> i also want some quail hens if anyones selling ?
> 
> and im still deciding on a racoon ?


are you getting the pair of tamandua's up for sale by everyone lol?

raccoons are awsome

people keep loads of stuff ive got a raccoon,skunk, african pygmy hedgehogs and im getting some ivory raccoon dogs soon. aswell as the reps


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got the common exotics

Acacia rats
African pygmy dormice
Mouse-like hamsters
African pygmy hedgehogs
And a skunkie


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

We have a group of wallabies.


----------

